# All my other pets/buddies



## zevil (Jun 14, 2018)

Besides Prickle my hedgehog, these are the ones that I keep. Been planning for a chameleon too, should be able to get one in a few months.






























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicphonic (Jun 24, 2018)

Kind of scary for me to have spider as a pet. To be honest, i have a very zero knowledge about spider. So there is some breed or species that is safe to hold it and make it as a pet?


----------



## zevil (Jun 14, 2018)

sonicphonic said:


> Kind of scary for me to have spider as a pet. To be honest, i have a very zero knowledge about spider. So there is some breed or species that is safe to hold it and make it as a pet?


Get a new world tarantula. They are more docile than old world tarantulas but the baby ones are really skittish and should not be handled because they will bolt really fast at the slightest disturbance and since they are small, it's hard to lose them. Even so, bigger tarantulas should not be handled too often, they are not like dogs or hedgehogs. You can get a spiderling (we call it sling) and watch it grow but be warned, they grow very slowly, much slower than a hedgehog.

A bite from a new world tarantula, and some old world tarantulas, will not put your life in danger unless you are a small child or a frail elderly person. However a few old world tarantulas can deliver a painful bite that can last for weeks, until you recover from it.


----------



## ClaireP (Jan 2, 2019)

Those are nice fellows. Never had spiders as pets but now I definitely want to get one.


----------

